# Rolling offset



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can we go back to discussing the ROLLING OFFSET FORMULA?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

para1 said:


> Can we go back to discussing the ROLLING OFFSET FORMULA?:laughing::laughing:



OMG......HAHAHA do you remember that thread .....haha :laughing::laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

The offset equals the square of the roll squared plus the rise squared.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Depends on if the roll is 2 ply or single ply!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> The offset equals the square of the roll squared plus the rise squared.


You DumbAZZ The offset is equal to the square of the squared *MINUS* the rise sqaured.

Sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I dont figure it with the rise, makes the final out come more surprising and that makes me feel alive


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> :laughing: Can we start a thread and start naming them?


I'd agree, but my name would probably be first on the list.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> You DumbAZZ The offset is equal to the square of the squared *MINUS* the rise sqaured.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist....


 
sorry but the formula is:

Offset=Squre Root of *Roll squared+ Rise squared*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> sorry but the formula is:
> 
> Offset=Squre Root of *Roll squared+ Rise squared*


No, no, no. Did you not pay attention to the original thread? It is 
Offset=Squre Root of *Rise squared x Roll squared *


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just copied the formula out of the math for plumbers text.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

is the pages color coded?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It is the square root of rise squared + roll squared

x 1.414


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It is the square root of rise squared + roll squared
> 
> x 1.414


Is the roll 2 ply or single ply?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

can't I just hold the pipe up to the fittings?

I am sure I can guess at about how long it needs to be.......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It would be 2 ply. Unless the roll bears the NSF stamp then single would be fine.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> can't I just hold the pipe up to the fittings?
> 
> I am sure I can guess at about how long it needs to be.......


That method really sucks when you are doing 12" hub and spigot CI, your arms get tired.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> can't I just hold the pipe up to the fittings?
> 
> I am sure I can guess at about how long it needs to be.......


If your running say 3" PVC just carry a tote 66 of 3" nipples you have pre-cut in 1/4" increments. Just keep trying nips until you get the right one


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not just make a cheat book of all the possible lenghts say up to 20', at 1/8" intervals, then use it like flow charts, look up your center to center and there you will have the length you need.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

After doing it for a few years. The numbers get burned in your head.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It is the square root of rise squared + roll squared
> 
> x 1.414


 
Ahhh sweet vindication :thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It is the square root of rise squared + roll squared
> 
> x 1.414


 
Ahh sweet vindication.:thumbup: I have a jig I made up for the classroom with 16 2" holes in it for figuring offsets, paralell offsets, rolling offsets and paralell rolling offsets. I'll post a picture of it today sometime.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

l aways like the stand underneath it with a tape mesure waving over your head and then cutting a nipple, and trimming the nipple and trimming it again and Oh crap it's too damn short, cut another nipple.....method:thumbsup:

around here, and apprentice that can figure offsets has a one up on half the masters and most of the journeymen. They just don't teach math anymore.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what we use for figuring out how to do offsets.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

wow thats neat NH, I never saw anything like that 

Neato


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a device of my own design. I needed a way for the kids to visualize the concept to the two differing angles formed by rolling the offset. Paper is one thing, seeing is better.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> l aways like the stand underneath it with a tape mesure waving over your head and then cutting a nipple, and trimming the nipple and trimming it again and Oh crap it's too damn short, cut another nipple.....method:thumbsup:
> 
> around here, and apprentice that can figure offsets has a one up on half the masters and most of the journeymen. They just don't teach math anymore.



Bet I can do it faster by eyeballing it!:thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> It's a device of my own design. I needed a way for the kids to visualize the concept to the two differing angles formed by rolling the offset. Paper is one thing, seeing is better.


I agree, there is nothing like seeing it, hence why I was always so bored in school and couldnt wait to get a job


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> It's a device of my own design. I needed a way for the kids to visualize the concept to the two differing angles formed by rolling the offset. Paper is one thing, seeing is better.


I like that. May have to build something similar for our apprentis program. 
Kidding with the math I usually use the 1.414 or pathagreum. 

Found Dewaults little hand book really handy for all kinds of good stuff. Our local Furgesons donated a bunch of them to the program.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thread split. Done


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

What's this and why?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

IT come from No more bashing thread


----------

